# Groups Of The 50's, 60's And 70's Appreciation Thread



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What are/were your favourite groups that were "born" in the 50's, 60's and 70's? Was there anything special about them that caught your ear? Please post a video or two.

Here's one of my favourites but they've gone through many changes now and are not the same group. I saw them live at Maple Leaf Gardens circa 1975. They were the first rock group that I know of to have brass(wind instruments) take the lead in the music they produced.

[video=youtube;gPwlB5LbGP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPwlB5LbGP4&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

ooph where would I start?

:C

[video=youtube;PQI78l2rCj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQI78l2rCj4[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The High Numbers - 1964
(I only like The Who up until 1967)

[video=youtube;FqtzI0zLVu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqtzI0zLVu0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Small Faces - 1965

Amazing live performance! Punk energy..

[video=youtube;AR-2ToI8Ly8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR-2ToI8Ly8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The Creation - 1966

Pre-dating Jimmy Page's use of the violin bow

[video=youtube;Oig8z4HvBL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oig8z4HvBL8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The Jam - 1977

One of my favourite bands if all time

[video=youtube;5ipGhzrIi3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ipGhzrIi3s&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Major influences from these folk that are still being felt and explored today

[video=youtube;HY9-sM9q7Gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY9-sM9q7Gw[/video]


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Easy. The Band. Timeless tunes, wonderful harmonies, the sum was way better than the parts.

[video=youtube;knF5Nis1K3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knF5Nis1K3c[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The Kinks 
song from 1967 this performance 1973

I think Ray Davies is up there with Lennon & McCartney.

[video=youtube;Cyh__QQD2js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyh__QQD2js&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

T. Rex - Bolan, former Mod, glam rock icon and power pop pioneer.

GEAR ALERT!!!

Are those 8x12 cabinets on stage?!

[video=youtube;72DdlmI_Jug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72DdlmI_Jug&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;iJCXpFy0E5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJCXpFy0E5s[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;Nnpil_pRUiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnpil_pRUiw[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;3QkMLG2r9qg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QkMLG2r9qg[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;h59mDlBSt7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59mDlBSt7o[/video]


:C four vids my gosh FOUR OF EM isn't bad, single vid posts lead to post barfs :C why was it changed :C


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;mDvSKAqxcx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDvSKAqxcx8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;J8ZZ8QnUFVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8ZZ8QnUFVM[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;YEL5AfLQwwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEL5AfLQwwk[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;UGV-CBhnC1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGV-CBhnC1w[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;k616RgpXVRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k616RgpXVRI[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You guys have come up with some very good ones and a few interesting ones too. Here's Badfinger.

[video=youtube;u6N3hPY9gLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6N3hPY9gLs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Some epic choices so far. I'm loving these threads.

One from the 50's...

[video=youtube;ucTg6rZJCu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucTg6rZJCu4[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The sixties...

[video=youtube;g-evJ0J08Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-evJ0J08Jw[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The seventies, on the fifties...

[video=youtube;KMGSXIjU2Js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMGSXIjU2Js[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The seventies again...

[video=youtube;kz_6jagv_D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz_6jagv_D4[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One more fron the seventies...

[video=youtube;zaGUr6wzyT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaGUr6wzyT8[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Number 1 for me when I was a kid.

[video=youtube;wcKZoFRpZCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcKZoFRpZCI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Twin guitar greatness.

[video=youtube;EeY9IRnVmk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeY9IRnVmk8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;zihBeGuKlDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zihBeGuKlDU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Blodwyn Pig featuring Mick Abrahams (Jethro Tull original guitar player)

[video=youtube;SQybZDJiK7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQybZDJiK7Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And now for something a little more obscure - Howard Werth and Audience - I loved this album (still do) - unique.

[video=youtube;2qN89sZ2P9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qN89sZ2P9c&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;GcNDuBFpU9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcNDuBFpU9Q[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> You guys have come up with some very good ones and a few interesting ones too. Here's Badfinger.
> 
> [video=youtube;u6N3hPY9gLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6N3hPY9gLs&amp;feature=related[/video]


Great band, sad story


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

davetcan said:


> And now for something a little more obscure - Howard Werth and Audience - I loved this album (still do) - unique.
> 
> [video=youtube;2qN89sZ2P9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qN89sZ2P9c&amp;feature=related[/video]


A great song I have never heard before. Thanks


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's a great album, you can hear most of it on youtube. "Indian Summer" and "Nancy" were the only two songs that received any airplay over here.



hardasmum said:


> A great song I have never heard before. Thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll play ....The original "Alternate scene "

[video=youtube;kuoQ1vNTUp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuoQ1vNTUp0[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;1uFqyu0sEHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uFqyu0sEHY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;C6up076lSH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6up076lSH8[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*The Original M.O.I.*

[video=youtube;HIk7VnVwBNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIk7VnVwBNo[/video]

2/3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VygVnNNIyDY

3/3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3SdqPs0Yvk


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Not a Strat or Les Paul in sight. Welcome to the 60s.

[video=youtube;jJR_KGZO4U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJR_KGZO4U0[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;jvouiDJSTUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvouiDJSTUE[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;pwDo0JUeKqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwDo0JUeKqM[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> The sixties...
> 
> [video=youtube;g-evJ0J08Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-evJ0J08Jw[/video]


Nice! A classic guitar tune.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Fleetwood Mac

[video=youtube;HQ8AcEYTEFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ8AcEYTEFY[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;bwAw9ThDQmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAw9ThDQmk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;5UWRypqz5-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;tQCvNj1F3-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQCvNj1F3-w[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;-nlX7P0nhaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nlX7P0nhaI[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;5V7JKYaYeuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V7JKYaYeuM[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;C8szRgIcYlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8szRgIcYlY[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A little bit of Paul and the Wings.

[video=youtube;ckwwNXiKQw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckwwNXiKQw0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!



Steadfastly said:


> A little bit of Paul and the Wings.
> 
> [video=youtube;ckwwNXiKQw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckwwNXiKQw0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;wSnQ0bdHW0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSnQ0bdHW0s[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Tf9lhev1qwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf9lhev1qwA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The wonderful Curtis Mayfield 

[video=youtube;t-l91O9VxN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-l91O9VxN0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A little E.L.O.

[video=youtube;qj8kMmUxkSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj8kMmUxkSE&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!


Hey, it didn't have Linda caterwauling in the background - what's the problem?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Savoy Brown, 1969, "I'm Tired".


[video=youtube;MYCH3Ias__g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYCH3Ias__g[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;gPqrTaVXJhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPqrTaVXJhI[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;Dmkg_E2evbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmkg_E2evbg[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;-hF9ngGYqbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hF9ngGYqbc[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;Fy_JRGjc1To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy_JRGjc1To[/video]

( kqoct I prefer to be able to do this in one posting though )


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;4R6nmKjcSeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Robert1950 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!





keto said:


> Hey, it didn't have Linda caterwauling in the background - what's the problem?


Ok. you asked for it!

[video=youtube;Bxk7nctvLWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=Bxk7nctvLWM[/video]


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

The guitarist for Spirit, Randy California, was given his name by Hendrix when he was a 15 year-old playing in Hendrix's band in NY just before Jimi left for England. Apparently JH wanted Randy to accompany him but Randy's parents wouldn't let him go.

Love lead singer, Arthur Lee, was a buddy of Hendrix (JH played on a Love song "The Everlasting First") and it was Lee who recommended the Doors to Elektra records.

[video]spirit 12 dreams of dr sardonicus youtube[/video]



[video=youtube;jD0qD-wshL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD0qD-wshL0[/video]The


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BIGDC said:


> The guitarist for Spirit, Randy California, was given his name by Hendrix when he was a 15 year-old playing in Hendrix's band in NY just before Jimi left for England. Apparently JH wanted Randy to accompany him but Randy's parents wouldn't let him go.


Don't forget that Randy's step-dad was the drummer in Spirit. Probably more good planning than mere parental belligerance.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Number 1 for me when I was a kid.
> 
> [video=youtube;wcKZoFRpZCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcKZoFRpZCI&amp;feature=related[/video]


LOVED the Small Faces. Tin Soldier is one of the best singles by just about any band from the 60's and 70's. Not that many tunes that are as self-contained, power-packed, and concise. There's simply nothing missing from it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Blodwyn Pig featuring Mick Abrahams (Jethro Tull original guitar player)
> 
> [video=youtube;SQybZDJiK7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQybZDJiK7Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


Another hit! Mick Abrahams was one of the best parts of Jethro Tull. I think I still have my 8-track of "Ahead Rings Out" in the basement.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

[video=youtube;IZ8DPMXEqfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ8DPMXEqfM[/video]

Look Ma, no monitors or autotune!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;rBJLoYd8xak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBJLoYd8xak[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;ZyXPPNmd7pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyXPPNmd7pw[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;NXzx4eqv9rI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXzx4eqv9rI[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;--S8ZjI8_hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--S8ZjI8_hM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;phUTCsVAKXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phUTCsVAKXA[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;UTkt76Q6v5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTkt76Q6v5g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've still got the vinyl 



mhammer said:


> Another hit! Mick Abrahams was one of the best parts of Jethro Tull. I think I still have my 8-track of "Ahead Rings Out" in the basement.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> [video=youtube;ZyXPPNmd7pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyXPPNmd7pw[/video]


Mark, great selection of oldies. A lot of these I had forgotten about. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

[video=youtube;Ct2LUz5Fhsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct2LUz5Fhsc[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;WAZlf_9ObLg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAZlf_9ObLg[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;U-yLQPO_8E0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-yLQPO_8E0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;nMCXAS4UwT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMCXAS4UwT4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Joe Walsh!


[video=youtube;qF2OP_gFsz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF2OP_gFsz4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Did anyone post T. Rex yet?


[video=youtube;bBin9qC5dKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBin9qC5dKg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Last one for me for awhile. Canned Heat!


[video=youtube;audxGqo5AkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=audxGqo5AkQ[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;Y15iusA4ylc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y15iusA4ylc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> Last one for me for awhile. Canned Heat!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;audxGqo5AkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=audxGqo5AkQ[/video]


A pretty scraggly looking bunch but I always liked this song. Great post!

Has anyone else notice how many people in the groups back then wore sunglasses while they were playing?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

You would too if you were ripped out of your tree all the time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, some "activities" make your pupils bigger. Bigger pupils let in more light, and shooting videos usually requires bright lighting.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Some 70s Bowie (star man)

[YouTube=option]muMcWMKPEWQ[/YouTube]

Sorry couldn't get it to load...I'm doin something wrong...doh!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Some 70s Bowie (star man)
> 
> [YouTube=option]muMcWMKPEWQ[/YouTube]
> 
> Sorry couldn't get it to load...I'm doin something wrong...doh!




Is this it?


[video=youtube;xvnoRTC7JQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvnoRTC7JQ4[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

David Bowie puts me right in the mood for Bauhaus!

[video=youtube;xJ1ilWEqUo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ1ilWEqUo4[/video]


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Led Zeppelin. They were my biggest influence around the time I started playing guitar, and left a lasting impact. Had all of the cassettes and wore them out listening to them -- have all the MP3s now, and still listen to them occasionally. 

[video=youtube;73dvrir5kig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Who could forget these guys from Spokane, WA. This was the first tune I ever heard from them. Heavy for its day. Great cover material for today's groups. Goitta love the way it takes them a while to figure out which camera is on and start lip-syncing.
[video=youtube;Y5udpASWmVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5udpASWmVY[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Another 60's nugget. While some of their later stuff struck me as kind of fluffy, they were a very soulful band. Of course, around here we never stopped hearing about how guitarist Gene Cornish was originally from Ottawa.
[video=youtube;-YOOjnHl1is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YOOjnHl1is[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And since there is so much quality music that never makes it beyond Quebec provincial borders, I thought I'd throw in these guys. Singer Gerry Boulet was much-loved and died from cancer in 1990. A bio-pic about him - _Gerry_ - drew huge box-office in Quebec. I suspect our own David Henman might have some stories about Gerry and Offenbach.
[video=youtube;N_2SepDTelI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_2SepDTelI[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And while so much contempt has been heaped on Jefferson Starship, let us not forget their origins in Jefferson Airplane. Nicky Hopkins piano addition to this tune just makes it. In 1967, I attended an open air concert in downtown Montreal, at Place Ville Marie, where the Airplane and the Grateful Dead played to thousands. My high school English teacher was there with his wife and bought the Suday new York Times, whereupon he made several hundred paper hats out of it for the people in his vicinity. It seemed like every guitar on stage had an STP sticker on it. Paul Kantner had one of those lightshow Rickenbackers, and Rod "Pigpen" McKernan was still playing organ for the Dead. Grace Slick's mic went dead, but son of a gun if you couldn't _still_ hear her above the band. That's some set of pipes.
[video=youtube;I_0sg0XDfmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_0sg0XDfmg[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, last one for today. Quicksilver Messenger Service. Great guitar band. Nicky Hopkins also graced some of their records. Always liked this song.
[video=youtube;1EacQEhrbBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EacQEhrbBQ[/video]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Who could forget these guys from Spokane, WA. This was the first tune I ever heard from them. Heavy for its day. Great cover material for today's groups. Goitta love the way it takes them a while to figure out which camera is on and start lip-syncing.
> [video=youtube;Y5udpASWmVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5udpASWmVY[/video]


What a fun video. They didnt take themselves too seriously. Like the little piano in the middle. Funny stuff.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> And since there is so much quality music that never makes it beyond Quebec provincial borders, I thought I'd throw in these guys. Singer Gerry Boulet was much-loved and died from cancer in 1990. A bio-pic about him - _Gerry_ - drew huge box-office in Quebec. I suspect our own David Henman might have some stories about Gerry and Offenbach.
> [video=youtube;N_2SepDTelI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_2SepDTelI[/video]



No need to tell you Gerry Boulet and Offenbach are legends here in Québec. These guys could really rock out. A lot of good musicians came out of that group to join other Canadian acts afterwards. Gerry left us way too soon and despite that, his music lives on.Good for you Mark on posting this.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a band that is still out there doing it

[video=youtube;usY7vJMWjFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usY7vJMWjFE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Whoah !!!! Great vocals from one of the best if not the best girl rock signers of all time. Bt the way, whos the blonde stepping in with them I know I know her but cant remember her name.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

marcos said:


> Whoah !!!! Great vocals from one of the best if not the best girl rock signers of all time. Bt the way, whos the blonde stepping in with them I know I know her but cant remember her name.


Is this the female signer in the Black Eyed Peas by any chance. Pretty lady and very sexy to say the least .


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mhammer said:


> And since there is so much quality music that never makes it beyond Quebec provincial borders, I thought I'd throw in these guys. Singer Gerry Boulet was much-loved and died from cancer in 1990. A bio-pic about him - _Gerry_ - drew huge box-office in Quebec. I suspect our own David Henman might have some stories about Gerry and Offenbach.


Sucker for any thing Hammond .. thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Okay, last one for today. Quicksilver Messenger Service. Great guitar band. Nicky Hopkins also graced some of their records. Always liked this song.


Huge QS fan... Edward the mad shirt grinder and all


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

marcos said:


> Is this the female signer in the Black Eyed Peas by any chance. Pretty lady and very sexy to say the least .


Yes, Fergie from the Black Eyed Peas.

Here's my favourite version of that, from 2007 - Gretchen Wilson, with some Alice in Chains guys + Heart. Just smokes!
[video=youtube;BqQkECIn738]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats not Ann Wilson in the Heart vid ??


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Sucker for any thing Hammond .. thanks


In which case, you'll appreciate this nugget from the days when Genesis was cool. For whatever reason, maybe the history of the church, Quebecers in the early 70's were crazy kookie nuts for anything with organ in it. As a result all of that stop-and-start prog-rock stuff coming out of England was HUGE in Quebec. Genesis, Yes, Gentle Giant, King Crimson, Focus, ELP, et al were doing tours of Quebec before they were well-known elsewhere on the continent. (and yes I know Focus were Dutch not British)
[video=youtube;bETFh4eRdM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bETFh4eRdM8[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And since we're in the neighbourhood....
[video=youtube;MV0F_XiR48Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV0F_XiR48Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> Thats not Ann Wilson in the Heart vid ??


Oops. I mean Nancy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Yes, Fergie from the Black Eyed Peas.
> 
> Here's my favourite version of that, from 2007 - Gretchen Wilson, with some Alice in Chains guys + Heart. Just smokes!
> [video=youtube;BqQkECIn738]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738[/video]


I saw this video some time ago and although I've heard a number of Gretchen Wilson's songs, I didn't realize what a great voice she had until I saw and heard this video. She can flat out sing.


----------

